# New to all of this



## cumminsgal827 (Mar 22, 2013)

I am raising ducks and chickens. My family and I are new to all of this. I got 2 ducks and 6 chickens. Everything as of now seems to be going great, but I have a question concerning one of my ducks. Yesterday I pick up my duck and he seemed as if he was choking, water came out of his mouth and then after that he was ok. Then a few minutes later he seemed to puke up some food and water again. Is there something wrong or is there something I need to change?


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

cumminsgal827 said:


> I am raising ducks and chickens. My family and I are new to all of this. I got 2 ducks and 6 chickens. Everything as of now seems to be going great, but I have a question concerning one of my ducks. Yesterday I pick up my duck and he seemed as if he was choking, water came out of his mouth and then after that he was ok. Then a few minutes later he seemed to puke up some food and water again. Is there something wrong or is there something I need to change?


Be cafeful when you pick them up because if they just ate then you put too much pressure on their crop.it causes then to throw up


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

There Soooo cutie!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

the first pic of the duck is a fab pic.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

birdguy said:


> Be cafeful when you pick them up because if they just ate then you put too much pressure on their crop.it causes then to throw up


I totally agree.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

It is a great picture!!


----------



## cumminsgal827 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanksss y'all!!!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello and welcome. Adorable photos


----------



## cumminsgal827 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you


----------

